# 100S Engine Surges



## doggman (Nov 11, 2007)

My 100S battery died. The terminals were BADLY coroded. I pulled the battery out and had it tested--if was "good". I cleaned everything up and put the battery back in. The car started nicely. It idled fine. I put it into drive and the car lurched ahead and then hesitated, lurched, hesitate like it has bad fuel. Did I do something wrong with the battery??


----------

